# Pen mills



## dougle40 (Jan 23, 2005)

Just thought I'd add this litle bit of info .
I went to a "Buck" store and found a set of 8 metric drill bits for a buck and bought the set . They turned out to to be lousy for drilling holes but I've been able to re=work them for use with a pen mill.
I hand ground the ends (on a 6x3/4" grinder) to fit into the pen mill. The tubes all seem to be 1mm smaller inside than the O/D so a 6mm fits a 7mm tube , a 7mm fits an 8mm and a 9mm fits a 10mm tube .
While they don't look pretty , they all work great , I've already tried them out .
Could be an inexpensive way to get the right sizes for all your kits .


----------



## Gary (Jan 23, 2005)

Geez...now that is getting creative. The stuff you learn here is amazing.


----------



## KKingery (Jan 23, 2005)

That's a great idea! Welcome to the "Lets save a Buck Club!" Fantastic!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 23, 2005)

That's great.  Our "Buck" store is $1.49 Store.  Hey, it's Alaska...[]

Haven't seen any drill bits...[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 23, 2005)

At least of few of you must remember when they were five-and-dimes!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 23, 2005)

Sigh, Lou sign me up for the AARP group; I remember five-and-dime stores.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />At least of few of you must remember when they were five-and-dimes!


Gee thanks Lou.
I got up feeling young and full of P&Vinegar[], now I think I'll go back to bed.[]

BTW, the TSW arrived a couple of days ago. Thanks again.
ken


----------



## opfoto (Jan 23, 2005)

Lou...
  At 45, I remember the five and dimes as I passed them...They were all boarded up...now all we have those anythingferabuc stores!!! Story of my life... Woe... woe... woe.


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 23, 2005)

5 and Dimes man thats pretty new. How about the General store. We had one where I grew up. One store did all--Post office, meat market , Cloths&Boots , Grocerys , Candy and home delivery. I work in one with my father when I was but a young pup. After a full days work in the store my dad would deliver your order to your home for 5 cents a box.


----------



## Fred in NC (Jan 23, 2005)

General stores, and nothing prepackaged!  I could buy 1-1/2 lbs of flour if I wanted.  Or 7 eggs.  Even in the hardware stores, today a lot of stuff is prepackaged.  Some bolts come in bags of 3!!!  I have to buy 2 bags to get 4 bolts, that are really worth 40 cents, and pay 2 bucks with the tax.  

It is a matter of convenience .... yes, for the store !!!!


----------



## Gary (Jan 23, 2005)

5 and Dime...overhead glass gasoline pumps (pump 5 gallons into the overhead glass reservoir then drain)...the old cotton gin...the telegraph operator who stood by track at the train station and held out the Y-shaped pole with the paper message attached, so the train engineer could snag it with his hand...the old soda fountain at the drug store...ah yes!


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Jan 23, 2005)

How about walking a mile and a half to the gas station, picking up discarded Frosty Root Beer bottles till you had five of them, turning them in for .02 each so you could get a cold one?  Then because you didn't have that 6th bottle worth .02 for the deposit, you had to stand in the gas station and drink down the cold one.  Then walk the mile and a half back home.  And the days that you made that walk and only found two bottles and couldn't even get the cold one, just four penny jawbreakers?


----------



## dougle40 (Jan 23, 2005)

> How about walking a mile and a half to the gas station,



Up hill both ways , right ????[]
Giving away age here but I can remember just about all of those .
Five and dime to a buck store , i guess that's what's called inflation !!![]


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gregory Huey_
> <br />5 and Dimes man thats pretty new. How about the General store. We had one where I grew up. One store did all--Post office, meat market , Cloths&Boots , Grocerys , Candy and home delivery. I work in one with my father when I was but a young pup. After a full days work in the store my dad would deliver your order to your home for 5 cents a box.


Except for the delivery part I thought you were referring to Wal-Mart


----------



## penhead (Jan 23, 2005)

For a nickel you could get a little brown paper bag full of penny candy..including licorice sticks []

JohnPayton




> _Originally posted by Mac In Oak Ridge_
> <br />How about walking a mile and a half to the gas station, picking up discarded Frosty Root Beer bottles till you had five of them, turning them in for .02 each so you could get a cold one?  Then because you didn't have that 6th bottle worth .02 for the deposit, you had to stand in the gas station and drink down the cold one.  Then walk the mile and a half back home.  And the days that you made that walk and only found two bottles and couldn't even get the cold one, just four penny jawbreakers?


----------



## jkirkb94 (Jan 23, 2005)

Great idea, Doug!  Kirk[8D]


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 23, 2005)

Great Idea. And I thought I was getting creative today by turning a t-handle for my pen mill for better torgue and hand control...you win!


----------

